# Jochum - Bruckner Masses 1-3



## Charlie Mac (May 23, 2015)

I've read a lot online about this OIBP release being inferior to the original pressing.

Does anyone have any experience of this they could share?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've heard it only on Spotify, and then only for the third mass to compare with Celibidache's third. Unfortunately I am not old enough to have experienced many vinyl pressings, but considering its DG it should at least have an acceptable sound quality. I do prefer the sound of Bruckner on the EMI recordings of both Celidibache and Jochum to the earlier DG ones.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

I love that recording. Be sure to also pick up Jochum's Te Deum and Motets disc on DG.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Absolutely. I was a little surprised that DG didn't repackage them together at the time.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't done a comparison either but I give full points to this recording. Also to the Te Deum/motets by Jochum, too.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I love the 4-CD box (there is also a 5-LP version) I have Geistliche Chorwerke that packages them all together. I'm having trouble finding out when this compilation was first released; it looks like 1987 but I can't confirm it.

I don't have any other release of these recordings so I can't compare, sorry!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I found this at http://web.stanford.edu/group/SymCh/performances/W2012/FYLP.html:". . . the sound is rather on the compressed side when compared to contemporary recordings."

Oh, well, it sounds good to me.


----------

